# Genie Clients 0x0734/0x0735, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie Clients.

*C31 / C41* 0x0734
*C41 Wireless* 0x0735

Release notes:http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209032-genie-clients-0x0734/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

saw this on the C41-100 others are still 0724 but the night is young

Don "unlike me" Bolton


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Why doesn't the Settings-Info & Test screen show the date of the last fw, like it does with the HRs? Also, do the clients get the new fw if its left on, or does it get it when its in standby only? I'm just curious.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

itzme said:


> Why doesn't the Settings-Info & Test screen show the date of the last fw, like it does with the HRs? Also, do the clients get the new fw if its left on, or does it get it when its in standby only? I'm just curious.


As long as its powered on and connected, it will get the push even if in standby.
To see the date of the push, you can go into Recordings/History and it will show the software download there.

I am looking forward to getting this update so maybe my clients will be a wee bit more reliable. Such as turning off when told to turn off.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Something got messed up with scaling/native in this release. My C41 is hooked to a 1080p Sony LCD, has been since installation in May. The C41 has been set to "native" with all resolutions checked. This weekend watched a FOX (720p) show from recordings and it was "zoomed out" with a black border all around. I figured the local station could have done that by themselves but fiddling around after the recording ended, any live 720p broadcast was doing the same thing. Definitely a new behavior. Set to non-native, 1080i/p only and things are back to "normal"ish.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Received two client software downloads at 3:15 and 3:35 AM ET and both my C41-100 and C41-700 updated to 734. C31-700 is still on 717, however.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

C41-100 Diag all report 20131119-193F

C41 paired with HR44-700, watching a recording via WHDVR from HR34, launch TVApps, get the loading message but that's it, never get the apps. TVApps works fine if watching live TV or recordings on the Genie that it's paired with.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

20131119-1676

Still no RC71 discrete on/off for my Sony KV27FS13. Both remote power on and power off are toggles. The RC65x sitting right next to the RC71 sends discrete power signals to this TV TV.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

So I'm laying in my bed, unable to fall asleep due to a rather painful upset stomach that refuses to abate&#8230; and just as I'm drifting off in the dark, I catch this bright blue light that starts flashing quickly. I put on my glasses to see which of the many blue LED-equipped bits of gadgetry in the bedroom it could be, and it's the Genie client.

Not knowing what was causing this, I leapt up out of bed and fumbled for the remote for the TV, thinking the Genie box had failed in some way and was crying out for attention. Turns out, it's just flashing because a firmware update is downloading. Talk about getting me all scared_! _I was beginning to think I'd be making an early morning service call. Whew, now I know not to panic if I see this again.

734 installed just fine and I was surprised at how quick the client was back in service. No issues so far, I wasn't able to reproduce the scaling or apps errors the others reported. I could have sworn I had given my favorites list a new name, but now it's "MY LINEUP". Could the update have reset the name? It was set to All Channels after rebooting.

On the bright side, it's made me forget about my stomach pains for a few minutes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone with a C31 receive 734 yet? Curious if it's just me. TIA.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I pulled the C31 out of my setup, wanted to get the 5 clients licenses I have in sync between the two Genie's in case that was causing any problems, so I can't help you, sorry.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nothing on my C31 yet. C41 got the update yesterday.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Fingers crossed *Rockaway *and I are only a day or two away from a C31 update.


----------



## vpr632 (Jun 26, 2008)

Getting the HDMI thing on certain channels....Could it possibly be my samsung soundbar? If the Genie Client thinks I'm trying to record on a hard drive or something that's irritating. I should be able to have my soundbar hooked up and have no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve: My C31 mysteriously went to 0724 several weeks ago from 0717 last I looked (Monday) it was still not up to the newest


Steve said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Fingers crossed *Rockaway *and I are only a day or two away from a C31 update.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Steve: My C31 mysteriously went to 0724 several weeks ago from 0717 last I looked (Monday) it was still not up to the newest


Interesting you got 724 and I still haven't. Hopefully we'll all get 734 soon and it'll be moot.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Tonight the C31 has 0734 have to check the wireless.

Don "so many toys, so little time" Bolton



Steve said:


> Interesting you got 724 and I still haven't. Hopefully we'll all get 734 soon and it'll be moot.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Tonight the C31 has 0734 have to check the wireless.
> 
> Don "so many toys, so little time" Bolton


Good to hear the C31s are starting to get it.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

C41 with 0734. In the audio menu I have sound effects turned off, but they are still on. This was the same on the previous software. Also if I select not to share playlist with my HR24, it reverts back to sharing after C41 is turned off and back on again. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mridan said:


> C41 with 0734. In the audio menu I have sound effects turned off, but they are still on.


I've seen this problem since day 1 with the C31 clients.


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

h_a_h_3 said:


> Something got messed up with scaling/native in this release. My C41 is hooked to a 1080p Sony LCD, has been since installation in May. The C41 has been set to "native" with all resolutions checked. This weekend watched a FOX (720p) show from recordings and it was "zoomed out" with a black border all around. I figured the local station could have done that by themselves but fiddling around after the recording ended, any live 720p broadcast was doing the same thing. Definitely a new behavior. Set to non-native, 1080i/p only and things are back to "normal"ish.


I started a thread about a similar bug where I was watching a 1080p 24hz PPV movie and then when I go back to 1080i broadcast HD it gets stuck at 24hz so its "jerky". I reboot then it gets stuck at 480p @ 60hz. Which could be similar to what you are seeing (since 480p would have black border all around).


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Whenever I go back to live TV after watching a recording, there is no sound. I have to change channels a few times to get the sound to come back on.


----------



## pabdaddy1995 (Nov 25, 2013)

I just received a new Client to see if it was a hardware issue with my two previous Mini Clients and it does the exact same thing.

1080p/24hz (Movie)-> 1080i/24hz (Broadcast HD), reboot, stuck at 480p/60hz.

But in addition to that, the Mini Client also had some menus in english and some in spanish! I had to actually toggle the Display->Language to Espanol and then back to English to get it to recover.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought that I would see if 0x0735 code would fix my connection problem on my C41W.
I Used RBR holding down the RBR to get back to survey mode. When It came up I put the HR44 in "add a client" mode and got the new code when I selected the HR44.

I put remote back in RF mode and setup video mode to be correct. I have been running about five mins now and no video bridge disconnects message. It has not done that in a *long long time*. :righton: :righton: I will run the C41W today to see how it works.

_I spoke too soon. It ran for about one hour and then I turned it off. When I turned back on it is the same as before, lost wireless connection._

_The only difference now is that it will run for a couple of mins and then lose the wireless connection. However it is now possible to put it back in SURVEY mode. At least now I do not have to use the long RBR to get back to survey mode. It still won't say connected for very long. _


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My C31-700 paired to an HR44 finally got 734 last night. HISTORY shows a client software download at 3:31AM ET. Prior to that, the box was on 717.

Box appears to be a little snappier and "keep/delete" is back at the end of recording playback. Prior to that, playback would just stay paused on the last frame of the recording until I did something.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Anyone finding the Client (C-31) is slow to provide a picture once it is turned on? This only happens after it's been off for 8 or so hours. I'm not referring to it going into the 4-hour standby I have the system set to, but when I come upstairs after using the Genie (HR-44) and turn on the Client and it just sits there with a blank screen for anywhere from 15 seconds to over a minute. I hit the select button but that doesn't seem to move it along.

Also, is there a way to make the FF faster like you can do with the 30-second skip? The +4 is extremely slow. When I was with Dish, their 722 FF was light years faster than the Genie. I also don't like that unlike the Genie, the Client doesn't show your location when you are fast-forwarding.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm. My FF 4x is usually so fast that I don't use it. At the same time, if I have a long way to go, I use skip to tick: hit ff once, then the 30skip button. It'll take you to the next tick, another push within a short time will go to next one. I know 30 skip doesn't show progress bar, but I thought FF does. (I'll check a bit later.)


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Hmmm. My FF 4x is usually so fast that I don't use it. At the same time, if I have a long way to go, I use skip to tick: hit ff once, then the 30skip button. It'll take you to the next tick, another push within a short time will go to next one. I know 30 skip doesn't show progress bar, but I thought FF does. (I'll check a bit later.)


I'll try those tonight. Thanks.

I experimented with the FF last night. I held the FF button down and it jumped ahead 30 minutes. My 4x takes 35 seconds to FF through a 1-hour show. IIRC, my 722 took 10 seconds. Regarding the lack of FF indicator, I'm only referring to the Client, not the Genie.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My client shows the Progress bar on FF, but not on 30 skip.

I think you'll like the skip to tick method I outlined. Faster.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> My client shows the Progress bar on FF, but not on 30 skip.
> 
> I think you'll like the skip to tick method I outlined. Faster.


That is interesting, I wonder why mine doesn't. Do you have the C-31 or the C-41?

My bad. I just checked and the FF does show, not the skip.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> I think you'll like the skip to tick method I outlined. Faster.


I tried the tick method and love it. Previously I said depressing the FF key forwarded 30 minutes; its actually 15 minutes. Your method is much better. Great for those sporting events. Thanks again.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Most welcome! You might be surprised at the number of folks who won't even try a method that is different from what they've always used.


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 20, 2013)

We haven't had a problem with the Genie clients in the 6 months we've had this setup. We used both clients very early this AM with no problems. About 8 AM, I turned one back on, and got the "no servers detected" message. The other client was still in use. I turned it off, and back on, to test. It stopped working, too.

I thought a Genie red button reset might fix it, but didn't want to stop a recording. Just did the RBR. Both clients are now working.

I think this is connected to the freezing and pixilation issues some Genies have experienced. I have had both issues at times since the software download on 12/4. A reset usually stops the problems for a while, but it seems as if the problem comes back, or a new problem crops up, in a matter of days.

I plan to call DirecTV later this AM to complain about the ongoing problems just to have it documented in their records.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a C31-700 with 0x734 hooked to an HR34 Genie. I am having freeze problems with recording and live. Is this a client or Genie problem? I had two recordings fail to get past the first minute of the recording without freezing up and refusing to go forward. I couldn't even advance to the next hash mark. One of the recodings was the KC/Indianapolis NFL playoff game this morning. I had to delete the recording and go to live. Even then it would freeze every minute or so and I could only solve the problem by channeling up one and then back. And then wait a minute till it happened again.

However, after the game was over(watching live) I went to my recording list and played the 2nd playoff game, Eagles/Saints, and so far have had no problem. Why do it on one recording and not the next? Same CBS channel. Only out of norm circumstance is that 1st recording had the added 30 minutes record time and as the result there was some overlap in the recordings. So far I'm 26 minutes into the 2nd recording and no freezes.

Don't know if this helps.


----------



## rweiss21 (Aug 15, 2010)

CeeBee said:


> We haven't had a problem with the Genie clients in the 6 months we've had this setup. We used both clients very early this AM with no problems. About 8 AM, I turned one back on, and got the "no servers detected" message. The other client was still in use. I turned it off, and back on, to test. It stopped working, too.
> 
> I thought a Genie red button reset might fix it, but didn't want to stop a recording. Just did the RBR. Both clients are now working.
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue. It have had the Genie and 2 clients for about 3 months with no issue. However, about 4 days ago both clients had the "no servers detected" error and restarting the Genie DVR resolved it. Unfortunately, this issue is now occurring every day, in fact it happens every day I wake up and again when I get home from work. I assume that this is a bad software update? Is anyone else having this issue?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## sts7049 (Sep 13, 2011)

i have the exact same setup.software versions. having the same problem on the client TV in the bedroom. i just tried the two-reboots in 30 min to see if this helps or not.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

The DirecTV installers are coming by my house on Friday to install the latest Genie receiver and two genie clients (one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen). The TV in the kitchen has rca audio imputs and component connectors and not HDMI. Will I run into an issue with this when the installer goes to work?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Shockee said:


> The DirecTV installers are coming by my house on Friday to install the latest Genie receiver and two genie clients (one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen). The TV in the kitchen has rca audio imputs and component connectors and not HDMI. Will I run into an issue with this when the installer goes to work?


The installer should have the adapter cable(s) that can connect a client via either component or composite video.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shockee said:


> The DirecTV installers are coming by my house on Friday to install the latest Genie receiver and two genie clients (one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen). The TV in the kitchen has rca audio imputs and component connectors and not HDMI. Will I run into an issue with this when the installer goes to work?


Nope, you should be OK. a tip, if the TV is not HD I will use composite instead of component


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Nope, you should be OK. a tip, if the TV is not HD I will use composite instead of component


Why? Component gives a better picture, I would always recommend component over composite if the connection is available.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Why? Component gives a better picture, I would always recommend component over composite if the connection is available.


while component "may" give a better picture (smaller TV will makes no difference), if the TV is not HD, and if the user chooses an HD resolution by "mistake" you get either an error message or distorted lines on the TV.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I disagree. Using component cables on a SD TV gives a much better picture than using composite video, regardless of the size, especially if you set it to watch the HD channels downscaled. Disable all resolutions but 480i (or 480p if the TV accepts it) and turn off native and you will have a great picture. Set the receiver to crop or letterbox the HD channels according to the persons preference. If native is off and only one resolution is checked in the menu, they should have no problems with not getting a picture unless someone goes in and messes with those settings (I do wish that DirecTV would allow parental controls to lock the settings, not just the TV show/movie ratings).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I disagree.


we have to agree to disagree. here is a thread form the "other" forums dealing with this issue, about the same time this one started.

http://forums.directv.com/thread/11255512


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

So because a few people screw up when trying to use it, that means it is a bad idea to use it?

I understand you are an installer, and you don't want customers calling in and complaining when they screw something up and it ends up costing you money, but to say that it isn't better quality, and it shouldn't be used is just wrong.

I guess since some TVs don't accept 1080p24 over HDMI you should just stop using HDMI?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> So because a few people screw up when trying to use it, that means it is a bad idea to use it?
> 
> I understand you are an installer, and you don't want customers calling in and complaining when they screw something up and it ends up costing you money, but to say that it isn't better quality, and it shouldn't be used is just wrong.
> 
> I guess since some TVs don't accept 1080p24 over HDMI you should just stop using HDMI?


any gain on quality is very minor when dealing with SD. You are making it seem as if using component over composite for SD is the same as SD vs HD which is not :nono2:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree it is not as big as SD vs HD, but it is a pretty big difference. It's more like back in the analog cable days comparing cable to DVD, DVD looked much better. And like I said you can set the receivers to tune to the HD channels and have them downscaled to SD and they look great (since DirecTV downscales their SD channels to 480 x 480 or whatever it is, and then compresses the heck out of them).

Heck I use S-Video instead of composite on my older SD TVs at my house and at my parents house because I can see a difference in quality between it and composite.

The whole reason they started adding component video outputs and inputs on SD TVs and on DVD players was because it did provide a better quality picture than composite or S-Video.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It probably depends on the display electronics. E.g., I still have a Sony 27" Wega CRT with both component and composite inputs, and except for a slight (beneficial) increase in contrast, component really doesn't look that much different than composite at normal viewing distance.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> any gain on quality is very minor when dealing with SD. You are making it seem as if using component over composite for SD is the same as SD vs HD which is not :nono2:


well, component definitely offers the ability to have a higher resolution (composite does not offer full resolution of 480i signals in general) and can have much much better color depth. But as Steve says, it will also depend on the tv and the channel you are watching.

Id always go the best possible connection. Otherwise, you are short changing someone, even if its only very minor.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

I didn't realize I had started such a debate! Anyway, this is a small Sharp LCD TV (13-inches) that we had on a pedestal which we mounted to the wall in our kitchen when we remodled it. At the time we had Time Warner cable and that is what it was connected to (just using a coax connection - the coax cable was routed from outside of the house directly through the wall into the kitchen). Horrible picture. I honestly forgot what types of connections were available on the set until I re-checked it and found the component connectors. I couldn't even remember if this was an SD or HD set! So I'm going to connect it to a Genie client and see what happens. 

I usually watch the DTV installers carefully because they do make mistakes. When we went to whole-home DVR they connected a small box (pre-Genie) to an old Sony WEGA HDTV in a back bedroom via a composite connector, not realizing the set was HD and used component connectors. Didn't catch it until after the installer left but all was worked out later on.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, the installer has come and gone and I now have the Genie DVR set up with a couple of clients. In regards to my aged Sharp LCD TV in the kitchen, we tried the component connections and it just didn't work out as the aspect ratio of the picture was squished. This TV/Monitor doesn't really support 720P or 1080i.  It's a an older 1024x768 monitor. The installer used a second set of cables (rca and composite) from his truck to connect the Genie client to this TV. Not an entirely satisfactory situation, but at least it looks "okay."

With the HR44 Genie installed and and running I really like the speed of the unit and, obviously, the recording capacity. After about 5 or 6hours of operation there is no Pandora or YouTube showing in the Extras menu but I believe that takes a few days to populate. i am guessing the same is true for the Genie recommendations feature ("TV Shows"). It just says it is updating and to check back in an hour. Also, when I tried to select some on-demand programming I just got the DTV logo in the middle of the screen and no programming. Would like to hear if these are common complaints so soon after an installation. And, yes, the receiver says it is connected to the internet. I know this because I can get the Apps menu to come up.

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The component issue was likely a setting issue between the tv and the box. You may want to try again after you are sure you have the latest software on it as well.

The res you mentioned is actually what almost all 720p tvs where built to spec wise for many many years.

Do you see any posters populating at least the top four slots of My directv? Even if they are just blank posters? If not you may need to do a rbr or even a guide data flush if you don't have some by tomorrow.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> well, component definitely offers the ability to have a higher resolution


Correct, assuming the TV supports it, and up to this point we did not know what it supported.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Correct, assuming the TV supports it, and up to this point we did not know what it supported.


well, true, although it should also always provide better color and less artifacting, if the tv accepts 480 component in in the first place. But as with everything, so much depends on what tv it is too.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

So whats the deal with the ffwd hang? Mine has had it forever and Directv seems to not have any interest in fixing it. It's random, but when fast forwarding thru some commercials it just hangs, I have to hit play, finish watching that commercial, then start ffwding again.

Not really helpful to have a whole home dvr that forces me to watch a commercial...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Are they ever going to fix the problem of the sound going out when you go back to live TV after watching a recording?


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I see the ffw'd hang on roughly the same commercials, but different shows and nights. That is very odd. I was sitting there last night watching something and said to myself "this is one of the commercials it usually locks on and makes me hit play and watch the commercial", and sure enough it did. 

Very very annoying. Paranoid side of me would say it is a new way to make me watch commercials, but it NEVER happens on the HR44. Just the client...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

0x0749 Issues/Discussion thread is now open: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211707-genie-clients-0x0749-issuesdiscussion/


----------

